# FR: tout neufs / tous neufs



## Gracie83

Bonjour,

Je travaille un texte avec mes élèves où il y a la phrase 'les murs ne sont pas tous neufs/tout neuf', et puisque je n'entends pas la différence en écoutant la chanson je me demandais si à l'écrit il y a une grosse différence dans le sens? Je sais que 'tous neufs' en décrivant les murs doit être en accord avec les murs, mais est-ce que l'espression 'tout neuf' est toujours écrit pareil même si le nom qu'il décrit est au pluriel? Concernant le sens je sais que c'est une nuance, genre' the walls aren't totally new' versus 'not all the walls are new', et donc dans le contenxte j'aurais tendance à choisir 'tout neuf'?

Any ideas?
Merci d'avance!


----------



## fiatlux

Bonjour,

A l'oral, on doit entendre la différence. Si vous entendez "tousse neuf" c'est "tous neufs". Si vous entendez "tou neuf" c'est "tout neuf*s*" (ce qui répond à votre seconde question : dans "tout neufs", "tout" est un adverbe (pourrait être remplacé par "complètement" par exemple) tandis que "neuf" reste un adjectif, donc s'accorde avec les murs).
Concernant le sens, vous l'avez bien compris. Et vu le contexte, je choisirais également "tout neufs".


----------



## Gracie83

C'est parfait, effectivement quand je la réécoute j'entends 'tou neuf' donc c'est 'tout neufs'. Merci beacoup!


----------



## fandk

Bonjour,

Je voudrais vérifier pour la phrase "Ces hôtels sont ......... neufs", pourrait-on dire "tout" dans le cas d'un adverbe ou alors "tous" pour marquer le pronom de tous les hôtels?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## janpol

"tout" et "tous" peuvent convenir :
tout : ces hôtels sont complètement neufs
tous : ces hôtels sont neufs dans leur totalité


----------



## fandk

Merci janpol.  

Est-ce pareil pour la phrase "Cette auto est ....... neuve."  C'est à dire qu'on pourrait dire "toute neuve" ou "tout neuve".


----------



## janpol

Cette voiture est toute neuve.


----------



## WannaBFluent

*Cette auto est toute neuve.
Cette auto est tout neuve.*

*Auto *est un singulier féminin, on ne peut donc pas utiliser *tout *qui est singulier masculin.


----------



## fandk

Dans ce cas on ne peut pas dire complètement neuve (tout neuve) comme dans l'autre (Ces hôtels sont tout neufs)???

Le français est parfois impossible à comprendre.


----------



## WannaBFluent

Alors, si.

*Cette auto est toute neuve.*
*Cette auto est complètement neuve.* (= toute neuve).

En revanche,

*Cette auto est toutes neuves.* (faux car auto est singulier).
*Ces autos sont toutes neuves. *(= Ces autos sont complètement neuves).* 
Ces autos sont toute neuves. *(= Ces autos sont neuves dans leur totalité).

Un autre exemple, plus simple, pour bien comprendre :

*Elles sont toutes bronzées.*
_Chacune d'elles est bronzée._

*Elles sont toute bronzées.*
_Elles sont bronzées entièrement._

*En fait, quand tu utilises toutes ou tous en parlant d'un groupe pluriel, tu décris le groupe en prenant chaque individu un par un.
En revanche, si tu utilises toute ou tout, tu décris le groupe dans sa globalité. Le groupe est pris en tant que tel, en tant que UN groupe, donc l'adverbe est SINGULIER.*

La subtilité parait compliquée, mais elle est très simple!


----------



## Oddmania

fandk said:


> Dans ce cas on ne peut pas dire complètement neuve (tout neuve) comme dans l'autre (Ces hôtels sont tout neufs)???
> 
> Le français est parfois impossible à comprendre.



Hi,

I think I see why you're confused:

_Ces hôtels sont tout neufs_  Not _tout*s* neufs_.
However, _Cette auto est tout neuve_  You need _tout*e* neuve_.​You probably wonder why _tout _doesn't agree with _hôtels_, while it does agree with _auto_. I wondered too, so I looked it up and found this entry in Larousse:



> *tout*
> adverbe (s'accorde en _genre_ et en _nombre_ devant un adjectif _féminin_ commençant par une _consonne_ ou un _h _aspiré)


So, if _tout _means _complétement_, it only agrees with *feminine *words that start with a *consonant* (yet another quirkiness of French!). Hence:

_Ces hôtels sont tou*t* neufs_ (masculine, no agreement)
_Cette auto est tou*t* abîmée_ (feminine, but no consonant, so no agreement)
_Cette auto est tout*e* neuve_ (feminine + consonant, so agreement).​The logic behind this is that when a feminine adjective starts with a vowel (such as "abîmée"), you pronounce it _/toutabîmé/_, linking the _t_ and the _a_. Hence, writing _toute abîmée_ would be unnecessary. However, if the feminine adjective starts with a consonant, then you need to write and pronounce _tou*te*_. Otherwise, it would sound like _tout _is masculine.

Also, don't mix this up with the word _tous_! _Tous _only applies to plural words. It means _"all of them"_, not_ "completely". _It agrees "normally" with the noun it refers to:

_Ces hôtels sont *tous *neufs_ = *All *these hotels are new.
_Ces hôtels sont *tout *neufs_ = These hotels are *brand *new.

_Ces autos sont *toutes *abîmées_ = *All *those cars are in bad condition.
_Ces autos sont *tout *abîmées_ = Those cars are in *pretty *bad condition.

_Ces autos sont *toutes *neuves_ = AMBIGUOUS. Either _*1.*_ *All *these cars are new, or _*2.*_ These cars are *brand *new.​


----------



## WannaBFluent

Oddmania said:


> Ces autos sont *tout *abîmées


Are you sure about it? It seems very weird to me.



Oddmania said:


> So, if _tout _means _complétement_, it only agrees with *feminine *words that start with a *consonant* (yet another quirkiness of French!). Hence:
> 
> _Ces hôtels sont tou*t* neufs_ (masculine, no agreement)
> _Cette auto est tou*t* abîmée_ (feminine, but no consonant, so no agreement)
> _Cette auto est tout*e* neuve_ (feminine + consonant, so agreement).


I think you are completely wrong my friend. I think Larousse was talking about the pronunciation, and not about the spelling...


----------



## cathie61

Je pense que Oddmania a raison, j'ai "étudié" cette règle il y a peu de temps et j'ai fini par utiliser une autre expression : la complexité de cette règle est tout (!) simplement absurde mais, effectivement l'accord (et non pas seulement la prononciation) est différent selon que le mot féminin commence par une voyelle ou une consonne.

I think Oddmania is right. This is what I found when I looked it up a few days ago: totally absurd but right.


----------



## Oddmania

J'en suis certain, oui.


> Quand « tout » peut être remplacé par « entièrement » ou « complètement », il est invariable devant un adjectif masculin (« tout bons ») comme devant un adjectif féminin commençant par une voyelle (« tout énervée », « tout énervées »). Devant un adjectif féminin commençant par une consonne, l’accord se fait (« toute belle », « toutes belles ») :
> 
> Ces jouets sont *tout cassés*. = Ces jouets sont *complètement* *cassés*.
> Cette poupée est *tout abîmée*. = Cette poupée est *complètement abîmée*.
> 
> Source





WannaBFluent said:


> *Ces autos sont toute neuves.* (= Ces autos sont neuves dans leur totalité).


Pourquoi écrire _tout*e* neuv*es* _? On accorde en genre, mais pas en nombre ?


----------



## Chimel

Sorry, WannaBfluent, but I'm afraid you are wrong... In your examples *Ces autos sont toute neuves *and *Elles sont toute bronzées*, it should be _toutes.
_
Oddmania's explanation is right. To sum it up:
- in the meaning _all of them_, the sentence is of course always in the plural and you agree masculine or feminine. Ces hôtels sont tous fermés / Ces femmes sont toutes bronzées/élégantes (no matter if the feminine adjective starts with a vowel or a consonant). This is quite easy
- the difficulty lies with the meaning _completely_, where you have to follow this rather complicated rule, which has, however, a certain logic, as Oddmania explains


----------



## fandk

I'm sorry. I'm still confused.

To best conclude, I will say "Elles sont toutes bronzées" is correct, to match with the feminine adjective beginning with the consonant only. 

When "tout" concerns the adverb before the masculin adjective, no matter singular or plural, "tout" remains unchangeable. 
As well, when it comes before feminine adjective beginning with a vowel or h  muet, tout remains unchangeable.

Am I correct?
By the way, thank you for all kind explanation


----------



## Oddmania

Yes, you're all correct


----------



## WannaBFluent

Chimel said:


> Sorry, WannaBfluent, but I'm afraid you are wrong... In your examples *Ces autos sont toute neuves *and *Elles sont toute bronzées*, it should be _toutes._


Definitely not, I'm 100% sure. The 2 ways of writting it are correct.

As I said before :


WannaBFluent said:


> En fait, quand tu utilises toutes ou tous en parlant d'un groupe pluriel, tu décris le groupe en prenant chaque individu un par un.
> En revanche, si tu utilises toute ou tout, tu décris le groupe dans sa globalité. Le groupe est pris en tant que tel, en tant que UN groupe, donc l'adverbe est SINGULIER.


----------



## Chimel

Oddmania a indiqué ses sources (Larousse). Quelles sont les vôtres?


----------



## Marston

WannaBFluent said:


> Oddmania said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ces autos sont *tout *abîmées
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure about it? It seems very weird to me.
Click to expand...


Oui, car "Ces autos sont tout abîmées" = "Ces autos sont tout à fait abîmées".
En revanche, "Ces autos sont toutes abîmées" = "Toutes ces autos sont abîmées".

C'est pour la même raison qu'on dira "la planète tout entière" et non "la planète toute entière".


----------



## WannaBFluent

Chimel said:


> Oddmania a indiqué ses sources (Larousse). Quelles sont les vôtres?


Simplement du bon sens.. On peut décrire les autos, comme un groupe, un groupe d'auto, que l'on considèrera donc singulier.

De plus si :

*Ces autos sont tout abîmées*
est correcte, alors forcément
*Ces autos sont toute neuves*
l'est aussi, car cela correspond à la même règle, sauf qu'on ajoute le E puisque l'adjectif qui suit commence par une consonne.


----------



## Marston

Ce raisonnement vous semble correct à cause de votre méconnaissance du sujet.

Si l'adjectif qui suit commence par une voyelle :
"Ces autos sont tout abîmées" : "tout" est adverbe car on peut le remplacer par "tout à fait" ; on ne l'accorde donc pas.
"Ces autos sont toutes abîmées" : "toutes" ici se réfère à la totalité des autos, il faut donc l'accorder.

Si l'adjectif qui suit commence par une consonne :
Il faut écrire "Ces autos sont toutes neuves" dans les deux cas (adverbe ou non). La distinction se fait lorsque "tout" est suivi d'un adjectif commençant par une voyelle, pas lorsqu'il est suivi d'un adjectif commençant par une consonne... ou un "h" aspiré d'ailleurs. On écrira donc "Elles sont toutes honteuses", qu'importe le sens de "tout".

C'est le seul adverbe qui peut varier.


----------



## Chimel

WannaBFluent said:


> Simplement du bon sens.. On peut décrire les autos, comme un groupe, un groupe d'auto, que l'on considèrera donc singulier.


Mon 'bon sens' me pousserait parfois à dire ou à écrire bien des choses qui ne sont pas correctes...

J'en reste là, désireux de ne pas entrer dans une vaine polémique. Mais comme nous sommes ici sur un site où des personnes, notamment non francophones, viennent chercher des informations fiables, je tiens à souligner que l'explication d'Oddmania (soutenue ici par Cathie 61, Marston et moi-même) est confirmée par tous les ouvrages de référence alors que votre position ne repose que sur votre bon sens personnel. Que chacun en tire ses conclusions...


----------

